# 29 gal. journal...



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is first pic I took of my tank on 10/16/08















This is from 12/30/08.

Started this tank with some fish an plastic plants around 6 months ago. To bad I didnt take some pics then. Here are some specs on it.

Lighting: 2' shop light made to hold 3 t8 bulbs. In diy fixture, 2 wpg. 2 zoo medic 5200 k, 1 life glow 6700 k. Sits on glass hood.

Eqiupment: Hob 30-60 Aqua Tec. In tank heater. Made a baffle to reduce surface disturbance.

CO2: Diy 2 32 OZ. juice bottles,put into filter intake with a ceramic air stone.

Substrate: flourite and gravel.

Ferts: Excel 2.5 ml every day, flourish 2.5 ml , flourish nitogen 2 ml every 3rd day.

Plants: Plants are, Java fern, Hygrophila difformis, Hygrophila Corymbosa var Compact , Hygrophyla corymbosa var. salicifolia, Ludwigia repens, Rotala rotundifolia, Bacopa Caroliniana, Bacopa monnieri, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Echinodorus tenellus, Vallisneria americana gigantea?, Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica', Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia, Nymphaea pubescens, Anubias barteri 'Nana'.

Fish: 8 von rio flame tetras, 4 leapord corys, 5 ottos, 1 bolivian ram,1.

The biggest problem it has now is brown algae, I think its from disturbing the substate, maby over stocked.

In the next few months I want to suspend the light with a new fixture. Enclose the stand. Add a diy canister filter, its built but needs a new pump, the one it has is loud. A co2 set up is in the plan also. Will be ordering ferts from Rex G. to start E.I. dosing.

I want to take the glowlights out, they look to much like the von rios, and live on the same level in the tank. Would 2 glass cats be okay in this tank? Does anyone have a idea on other top deweling fish that may work for me? The silver dollar will be going to a bigger tank sometime. 

Also thinking of replacing the fern with a stem, something like ludwigia brevipes, any sugestions?I have a nymphaea lotus to add to the tank soon.

Any feedback would be great, I've been reading alot, all the info here has helped me out. If you have a question id be happy to try to answer any.

Brion


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Certainly looks like it's great!!! Let it grow in a bit more and it'll look even better. . .seems like you've learned alot as you've previously described. Great job!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

fishboy87 said:


> Certainly looks like it's great!!! Let it grow in a bit more and it'll look even better. . .seems like you've learned alot as you've previously described. Great job!


Thanks fishboy87, yes, waiting for it to grow in. Some of the plants seem to take their sweet time, then the wisteria needs trimmed every couple weeks.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is a better pic, the lights had been off for an hour or so in the last.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I put a little bistlenose pleco in 3 weeks ago, took him out a couple days ago. Little bugger was so cute, but he skinned every leaf on my chain sword over 2". :icon_sad: My water was getting a little clowdy, so I trimmed of all the dead leaves. I had put an onion bulb in the back of the tank, looked like it was going to grow. But in the last couple days it went south, smelt bad when I took it out. Did a water change, hope it clears up. 

Have plans for a stand an light fixture turning in my head. Want to start bulding them next week. :icon_idea


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I hooked up my diy canisyer today!!! The diy co2 is injected before the pump, you can see the mist in the tank. Check it out in the diy fourm. 

Moved a few plants around to. Took the silver dollar out. 

I think its looking a little better.

Got some water on the back ground, tried to wipe it up but couldent get to it.


----------



## Outsane (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a 29gal too.. are you still using the Excel or just the DIY co2?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Outsane said:


> I have a 29gal too.. are you still using the Excel or just the DIY co2?


2.5 ml every 3 days, dont know if I realy need to though. Think it keeps algae at bay a little.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres a pic of my tank from today. Since I started misting diy self co2,Ive had some problems. The first night I left the co2 hooked up, checked on it around 3:00 am, an the fish were at the top of the tank. Closed the valve on the co2 line an took the cap of the bottle, didnt help much.Tried unhooking co2 hour before lights out, still not enough o2. Finaly I have the valve adjusted so when its unhooked air will enter the tank this seems to be working. A couple good thing, only running one 64 oz juice bottle to get more co2 in the tank than two did before. The plants are doing good. An even though the fish were stressed for a couple nights, didnt lose any.

Realised that hygropilia compacta is a midground plant. So Ill switch places with the rotalla when it gets going good. Going to let the plants grow out till they really need timmed back. Im not to happy with the arangment of some of the plants. I feel some need replaced, others moved. Id like to hear any sugestions you may have. I want to keep my paws out of it for awhile, but in a month or so Id like to change things around, an hopefully get it to where im a little more happy with the look of the tank.

Thanks for checking this out,


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Moved the tank to a new stand today. heres some pics.










The wisteria was getting out of hand. Got a new Hygro of some sort, its floating top left.










Moved the plants around, wacked up the wisteria, an now the tank looks pretty bad. Im happeir with this arangment, when things grow in, it sould be better than it was.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I really like that new stand/canopy!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

New pic, things may fill in someday.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

That's a great stand and hood! 

I like the scape from 1-15 personally. I think a good piece of driftwood from the left arcing over the tank might add a lot to it.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks *danakin*, I made the stand, heres a link to it in the diy thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/79893-29-gal-stand-light-hood-got.html

Yes, the scape did look better before I destroyed it. What you see in the last pic is a result of me being fairly new to this hobby. As my plants started to grow I realised that they werent conforming to the vision in my head. I didnt know what they were, or how they grow. Now that I know more about them, I can move them to positions in the tank they are more suited for. Also the pic shows how im trimming some of the plants back, to get them to branch, an fillin thicker

As far as adding some driftwood, it doesnt fit in my vision right now. But thank you for the suggestion. Im inspired by dutch style scapes. Though this tank could never be considerd true dutch. I still like how they are full of texture, color, an well manicured plants. A true dutch has a long list of set rules. The one that one that puts this tank out of the running is they are 65gal +, an I dont like the street up the center look. But thats not going to stop me from copying the style.

I will be adding to it though. Made an order of plants. Blyxia japonica, for the front left. Heteranthera Stargrass, to replace the java fern. Didiplis diandra, for the back right corner. Removed the anubius nana, an bannana plant, added a realy cool crypt. Its got kind of a pinkish colored leaf, an should fill the hole in the center.

Sorry I missed your post,
_______________

Other things that have changed on this tank are, added a power head to give it more surface movement. So Im going to try to hook up the other 64oz bottle to the Co2 system, see if I can run two again. Orderd dry ferts, an Im going to set up the poor mans dosing. From Wasserpests sticky inthe fert section.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Neoman said:


> I really like that new stand/canopy!


Thanks *Neoman, *My wife likes it also, an thats what realy matters.:hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How'd you move the tank to the new stand?


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Brion,



brion0 said:


> New pic, things may fill in someday.


It is looking good, and it will fill in.




brion0 said:


> Thanks *Neoman, *My wife likes it also, an thats what realy matters.:hihi:


LMAO ain't that the truth!!! IF mama ain't happy ain't nobody happy!!!!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> How'd you move the tank to the new stand?


I drained all the water, put the fish in a bucket with a heater an air stone. Then I picked up the tank set it on the new stand, moved the old stand, then slid the new one into place. Sorry I read your question wrong the first time, so I edited this.

*Trallen, *It is starting to fill in, new plants should be here wensday, Ill add a new pic then.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Did you get your new plants in?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Trallen* Im having a hard time getting stuff in the mail. Ordered on saterday, place I orderd them from called today an said they could have them here Friday, Im leaving in the morning so I asked them to send them monday. So with any luck should arrive Tuesday. They had told me that the plants would be 1 day air an sent on wed. But at least they called, would have sucked to come home an find them on my door step frozen solid. 

The plants are filling in nice. By the middle of next week it may look better anyway.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hopefully you will be back soon, and all your stuff will make it in and then we can see new pics. It is really good that they did call you and let you know.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Did get plants today. Spent a few hours digging around in this tank.

Heres the left side. I added Diandra, in the corner. Was sent a extra plant that I think is Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan', its cool but looks almost exactly like the Diandra. I placed it in front of the Diandra, hadnt planed for it so didnt know what to do with it. Front corner now has Blyxia joponica. Cant wait till it grows out. Also a good start on a HC carpet, a member traded this to me, an Im stoked about it.










On the right rear I added Stargrass, recived it in rough shape. Apeared to have been in a bundle for some time, an the bottoms were shot. Think it will come back, heres whats left of it, after I picked the bad leaves off. Moved L. Repens next to it.










Not to much moved in the center, couple crypts in the midground, an things filled in a little.

FTS










Hope my ferts get here soon. Also added a Miro 4 reflector in the hood, seems like its putting more light down. Put a powerhead in to give me more water movement, an keep the fish in O2. I will get in an paint that pipe soon. An Im not to happy with the background, Ill change that to.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

It is looking good, and sounds like what you want to do with it yet is just going to make it look even better.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

You have some GREAT plant choices in there.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> It is looking good, and sounds like what you want to do with it yet is just going to make it look even better.


Thanks Trallen, Itseems like its finaly starting to shape up. Painted the pipe today, that helped alot.



kid creole said:


> You have some GREAT plant choices in there.


Thanks, Spent a long time picking them, tried to stick with plants that dont need a ton of care to grow. Also wanted lots of contrast.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

DIY inline difuser,










I made this CO2 difuser the other day, the idea came from someone on this site The T is 1 1/2", uses a cheap ceramic air stone from Petsmart. The rubber ends needed to be super glued on to prevent gas from escaping around them. The reason I did it is the pump for the filter was moved to the intake line. It didnt seem like it was working well trying to pull water through the DIY filter. The stone makes small bubbles, smaller than the pumps impeller mashing them. Before tons of bubbles constantly filled the tank, all about the size of ones plants make when pearling. Now the bubbles are smaller, an harder to see, I can see the plants pearling again.

Its placed in the return line an is stood like a T, with the airline comming into the bottom. Its running from 2 DIY 64oz Juice bottles.

The tank is looking better, as the plants are adjusting an turning to the light. The last set of pic were kind of bad. Ill try to get some better ones in the next couple days.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Today I picked up a cheap tripod, so I tried it out.










I also got my ferts in the mail today, thanks Rex. Im going to try the poor mans auto doser from the ferts fourm. Let you all know how that goes.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

The pipe looks a lot better since you painted it. I will be interested in seeing the difference with the added ferts. Looks like you are getting where you want to be on this, even if it is taking some time.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

your tank is looking good. i'm curious to see how the air stone holds up to the co2. i just started using the wooden ones with pretty good results.

do you know how much co2 the two 64 oz juice bottles are making?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> The pipe looks a lot better since you painted it. I will be interested in seeing the difference with the added ferts. Looks like you are getting where you want to be on this, even if it is taking some time.


Yes, Im looking forward to giving the plants all the food they need. Some of them have been showing deficences, with holes, yellowing, an curling leaves. So I hope this speeds up growth, an I can concentrate on getting things trimmed for the money shot! Though there are a couple places that still need changed. Also ferts may help with the algae that still grows in the tank, mainly BBA.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> your tank is looking good. i'm curious to see how the air stone holds up to the co2. i just started using the wooden ones with pretty good results.
> 
> do you know how much co2 the two 64 oz juice bottles are making?


Thanks oldpunk,

I ran CO2 through the air stone when I first started CO2 in the tank. It would grow algae, an seemed like yeast would collect on it. So after a couple weeks I had to scrub it off with a toothbrush. Algae wont grow on it now, an with all the current maby the yeast wont stick. Ill check it in a couple weeks to see how its doing. Its ceramic like the the nice glass diffusers use, so the CO2 should not affect it much. Ive looked at the wood ones an they are about a little more money than this one. An Ive thought about picking them up, but already had this one an it hasnt failed me yet.

I made a bubble counter so I could keep track of when the mix is starting to die down. Ive counted the bubbles over a minute / by 60 an came up with 1.8. When the bubbles start to slow I swap out the oldest bottle. If you look at the last pic you can see some pearling. I just swaped out a bottle two days ago. Im going to make a DIY drop checker from the sticky on APC, so I can get a better idea of whats going on.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

How are you liking the new tripod? Have you noticed a change since starting dosing, or is it too soon?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> How are you liking the new tripod? Have you noticed a change since starting dosing, or is it too soon?


The tripod is nice, way better than holding my breath an balancing my elbow on the table, when trying to keep my other elbow steady on my knee. For $15 it was worth it.

No, I havent seen a change to speak of. Only dosed a few times. Got my poormans doser set up, but it still needs dialed in a bit. Got some help from Wasserpest, who recomended using the test tube method for dosing Phosphates. The poormans auto doser is a sticky in the eqiptment fourm. An Im using the airpump II method. Figuring out the mix was a headach, an after calculating for hours I may finaly be close. Think I may still need to make some adjustments though.

The scape will be redone some time next week. Its been brought to my attention that Im suffering from colletitus. An bringing any type of order to this mess of plants in there will be near imposible. So all the crypts an most of the hygros along with a few others are going to get removed. An I may get another plant or two an replace one of the others.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I liked it better when you had the java fern near the middle. Then it was as a center piece.

Amazing stand and light. You used a soldering iron?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilde said:


> I liked it better when you had the java fern near the middle. Then it was as a center piece.
> 
> Amazing stand and light. You used a soldering iron?


Thanks for the feed back Hilde, your the second person to say they liked it better before. Think I just have to many types of plants now. It realy doesnt have a focus point now. I feel like its jumbled up. In a few days Ill try to come up with something that will work better. 

The stand is welded tube steel, an I used a Mig welder. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/79893-29-gal-stand-light-hood-got.html


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I am sure you will get it to looking like you want before long. You have been doing a great job so far. And your stand shows that you pay attention to detail and quality work.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> I am sure you will get it to looking like you want before long. You have been doing a great job so far. And your stand shows that you pay attention to detail and quality work.


Thank you,

Im going to try a triangle scape, high on the left with an open space on the right. The ferts are kicking in, new growth can be noted from one day to the next. The plants that were yellow are turning green now. May be to soon to tell bet I think the BBA has stopped addvancing.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

brion0 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Im going to try a triangle scape, high on the left with an open space on the right. The ferts are kicking in, new growth can be noted from one day to the next. The plants that were yellow are turning green now. May be to soon to tell bet I think the BBA has stopped addvancing.


 
Sounds like a interesting scape. Can't wait to see it. That is good that the ferts are kicking in now and improving things.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello everyone, I tore the plants out an started over today.

Heres what I started with, it had really filled in. You can see BBA on the Rotala's leaves, though it didnt seem to be spreading to new leaves, since I started dosing ferts. I cut the ferts in half till the plants grow in more.










Pulled up every thing, an sorted the plants. Bare bones,










Heres the new scape,










Right,










Left,










I tried to get down to 5 or 6 species, ended up using 8. As it fills in, I might remove the Rotela rotundifolia, an move the Ludwigia repens.

The plants I used are, Rotalla wallichii, Ludwigia repens, Rotela rotundifolia, Bacopa Monnieri, Heteranthera zosterfolia, Hygrophila corymbosa Compacta, Blyxia japonica, and Hemianthus callitrichoides. Even added a rock. Its a triangle on the ground, an should grow into a triangle shape, when the plants come back.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

It looks like the ferts had really started to work. I like the new scape. Can't wait to see how it looks once it fills in and grows some.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> It looks like the ferts had really started to work. I like the new scape. Can't wait to see how it looks once it fills in and grows some.


I think there was more growth in 7 days with ferts, than the entire month before.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i think once that grows in, it's gonna look pretty sweet!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> i think once that grows in, it's gonna look pretty sweet!


I hope that its more manageable, an I can get every thing trimmed nice.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

The tank is doing good, the bacopa is a couple inches from the surface. The other plants are all doing well. Trying to get a presurised CO2 system put together, should have it running in the next couple weeks. Heres a pic of the new fish.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres the under belly of my tank. Think people might enjoy all the DIY equipment.










In the left is my home made canister filter. Then a mess of a DIY CO2 system. On the right is the auto ferts doser, its working very good for me. I've talked about it before, an now its a mix of a few of the different methods described in the poor mans auto doser sticky in the equipment forum. If any one is interested in it Ill describe it in more detail. I just dont think I would stay consistent if I had to add ferts by hand each day. On the top is the Quiet 1 pump, an in line CO2 diffuser.

Im working on a Pressurized CO2 system. I haunted Ebay for a week or so, finally found a regulator for cheap, a two stage Matheson. Hoppy's thread on how to assemble a regulator, an the Victor Pimps thread by LeftC have been very helpful to me. I now have all the parts on the way, so I'm hoping to have it put together in a week or two.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

your tank is looking good I think it would add a lot if you incorporated a couple splindley branches of drift wood coming out of the taller denser side of your triangle

cheers-K


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

kyle3 said:


> your tank is looking good I think it would add a lot if you incorporated a couple splindley branches of drift wood coming out of the taller denser side of your triangle
> 
> cheers-K


 I'm to obsessed with the plants at the moment. The bacopa has been growing an inch a day, an Im amazed. I may add more hard scape in the future. Thanks for the input, an cheers to you.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres how the tank is looking, things are filling in faster than what Im used to. The rotala is taking awhile to recover, it is sending out new stems. If someone knows what the plant in the left front is, it would be cool if you could tell me. Ive taken a couple guesses, it was more red when I got it.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

It is looking good and growing pretty fast.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it's going to turn out nice. I've already trimmed the Ludwigia, an unknown plant, to get it to grow in thicker.


----------



## jarberg27 (Mar 13, 2009)

brion0 said:


> I think it's going to turn out nice. I've already trimmed the Ludwigia, an unknown plant, to get it to grow in thicker.


 I really enjoy watching this tank grow. I don't know what I'm doing and I'm a complete noob, so to see someone else set up a great tank and then pack it with every species he can find---well, I'm right there too. About ready to rip up everything I have and start over with the stuff I really like, just as you did.

You can know everything about the hardware and water parameters, but in the end you have to just start planting stuff and see how it grows. Everything has a personality. I effing love it man. Keep it up.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I got my regulator yesterday, its a Matheson 3104C two stage. Its huge, weighs about 12 lb, an has 3 out puts. Two regulated an one high pressure out, so with another post body kit, it could feed two tanks. Have the solenoid attached to it, an got a CGA 320 nipple an nut for it at Airgas here in town. The other parts will be here on Monday. The solenoid has two tapped holes on the valve body, I'll make a bracket to attach the needle valve to it. The needle valve is a Fabco, an its recommended that it be ran in line. If I was going to do this again, I would just connect it to the solenoid. Finding all the parts has been a lot of fun, as always I set out to spend as little as possible. When the tank is filled the entire system will be right around $180.

Heres the regulator, bet its bigger than yours.










The tank is doing good, moved things around a bit. Put up a pic here soon, the Rotala is coming back strong, an will look good in a few days.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

jarberg27 said:


> I really enjoy watching this tank grow. I don't know what I'm doing and I'm a complete noob, so to see someone else set up a great tank and then pack it with every species he can find---well, I'm right there too. About ready to rip up everything I have and start over with the stuff I really like, just as you did.
> 
> You can know everything about the hardware and water parameters, but in the end you have to just start planting stuff and see how it grows. Everything has a personality. I effing love it man. Keep it up.


Thanks jarberg27, I'm glad you like the journal, I was starting to think nobody gave a crap. Kind of new to this my self. Finding plants that I like, an will grow has been a challenge. It's fun though, I just keep trying to get the tank shaped into some thing nice. Its taking time to figure out how the plants grow. When I feel the scape is working, all the sudden a plants go crazy an takes over the tank. 

One thing I would suggest to anyone starting out, get dry ferts. An if your like me, an know theres not a chance in hell that you would really get tiny spoons an dose the tank every day. Set yourself up an auto doser. Takes time to figure it out, but in the end, the headache of figuring it out is worth it. Now I make a mix up, an it will dose for a month at half EI, so simple.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

All the parts of the CO2 system arrived today, the bottle didn't get here till almost 7:00pm, so I didn't get a chance to get it filled. Did get to the shop an fab up a couple brackets, one to hold the NV, another to hold the bottle up in the stand. Wild to think a CO2 system has 5 different types of valves. Can't wait to get this going, waiting for all the parts to get here has been rough.


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

brion0 said:


> I got my regulator yesterday, its a Matheson 3104C two stage. Its huge, weighs about 12 lb, an has 3 out puts. Two regulated an one high pressure out, so with another post body kit, it could feed two tanks. Have the solenoid attached to it, an got a CGA 320 nipple an nut for it at Airgas here in town. The other parts will be here on Monday. The solenoid has two tapped holes on the valve body, I'll make a bracket to attach the needle valve to it. The needle valve is a Fabco, an its recommended that it be ran in line. If I was going to do this again, I would just connect it to the solenoid. Finding all the parts has been a lot of fun, as always I set out to spend as little as possible. When the tank is filled the entire system will be right around $180.
> 
> Heres the regulator, bet its bigger than yours.
> 
> ...


 sweet regulator. remember, its not the size that matters. its all about your flow... of co2. i end that by saying, "just kidding"


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Took my brand new shiny CO2 bottle to Airgas, an traded it for a scuffed up old war torn one. I have every thing hooked up, an it all seems to be working fine. So now I feel better about buying a used regulator off Ebay. Heres the the set up.










Its running right at one bubble per second, is this about where it should be?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

amano101 said:


> sweet regulator. remember, its not the size that matters. its all about your flow... of co2. i end that by saying, "just kidding"


I didnt know how big it was when I bought it. There was nothing in the pic on Ebay to gauge the size of it. An the CO2 flow is what matters!  I'm happy to say, the flow is good.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

That is a sweet looking set up. Do you have a drop checker for your tank yet? From what I understand from reading tank journals with Co2, that is the best determining factor for optimal flow.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I made one, an mixed the water for it, but I need low pH solution for it. I'm going to the pet store so I'll pick some up. I used regular pH solution, before I found out it needed low pH, an it didn't seem to work.


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

my co2 isnt running on my tank yet, but i say pay attention to your fish. if they start going to the top, gasping for air then turn it down. leave it at 1bps for a while and see how they do. if they seem fine start bumping it up slowly. again, my co2 isn't running so i don't know this. i have just heard this around the site as being a method that works fine


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks amano101, I've been keeping an eye on the fish. They havent showen any sign of stress, so I bumbed it up a bit more an they still seem fine. If they aare doing good tomorow I'll try a little more.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's how the tank is doing. I took out most of the hygro plants, an the ludwigia is trimmed down so much it could be considered ground cover. The HC is struglling some, it still seems to be growing, I think.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

It is looking great and seems to be growing good. A little more time and it will be grown in and you can trim it like you want.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> It is looking great and seems to be growing good. A little more time and it will be grown in and you can trim it like you want.


It may be years before I can look at this tank an think, yea thats how I want it to look. LOL Seems I've alot to learn about scapping, an growing plants still.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

brion0 said:


> It may be years before I can look at this tank an think, yea thats how I want it to look. LOL Seems I've alot to learn about scapping, an growing plants still.


I think you are light years ahead of me! I just throw stuff in there and see what lives. LOL Well, I guess I am not quite that lazy. But it is pretty close. At least yours will grow faster to find out if you want to change something. I have liked several of your scapes, but I understand how it is. Mine is on it's third since I started live plants.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> I think you are light years ahead of me! I just throw stuff in there and see what lives. LOL Well, I guess I am not quite that lazy. But it is pretty close. At least yours will grow faster to find out if you want to change something. I have liked several of your scapes, but I understand how it is. Mine is on it's third since I started live plants.


Tomorrow will be 7 days since the last pic. The stargrass is to the top of the tank now. Ill try an get a pic, I need to set the timer to go off later. It's impossible to set up a tripod with a 2 year old still up. I haven't adjusted it since day light savings, so it's going off a little early.

The scape isn't to bad right now, but the HC is making me nuts, is a perfect carpet of HC to much to ask for?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres a couple pics.

7 days ago,










Today. The fish are freaked out a bit by the red eye reduction on the camera, it blinks when the timmer is used. I'll try an get it turned off.










Pearling,


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

nice growth, you must be doing something right :thumbsup:.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Brion,

This is looking great! You are getting some fantastic growth. I think you have the Co2 dialed in right, with all the pearling you have going on. It looks like the HC is working on filling in. Another couple weeks, and you ought to have your nice carpet of it.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

amano101 said:


> nice growth, you must be doing something right :thumbsup:.


 Thanks amano101, its amazing the difference pressurized CO2 an ferts makes.



Trallen44 said:


> Hey Brion,
> 
> This is looking great! You are getting some fantastic growth. I think you have the Co2 dialed in right, with all the pearling you have going on. It looks like the HC is working on filling in. Another couple weeks, and you ought to have your nice carpet of it.


I turned it down more, the fish weren't gasping but they did look kind of washed out. They look better today. I'm going to round up the cories an relocate them, every night they up root the HC just enough to stop it from getting a good hold. You wouldn't believe how much time I've spent chasing tiny HC stems around the tank an replanting them.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Any new pics since the trim and the cory move?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hers a couple new pics, trimmed last weekend. The Ludwigia repens is looking nice.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I really like how the tank is filling out and taking shape. The most important question is are you liking the looks of it now? I know you still want the HC carpet to finish growing in, but besides that.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> I really like how the tank is filling out and taking shape. The most important question is are you liking the looks of it now? I know you still want the HC carpet to finish growing in, but besides that.


I'm starting to enjoy it more, now that its starting to come together better, an I'm letting it be. I think once the rotala r is grows enough so it can be shaped good once, the ludwigia r will have grown enough so it can take the rotalas place. That will give the blyxa enough room to fill in, the old leaves on it are algae magnets though. Its growing fast an pry needs pruned more then I've been doing. I hope as it fills in it will shade its lower leaves more, an the algae wont be as quick to grow. Is now the only plant being affected by algae. Also I want to change the stargrass out for something with more color. I,m thinking _Limnophila aromatica would look _nice. Be a month or so before Ill change that. The HC still makes me nuts, but the BBA an thread algae has stopped plaguing it an I keep telling my self it coming along.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

No updates in 2 weeks? Someone would think you went back to work or something! LOL I am curious on how things are going with this tank.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes nice to be back to work. The tank was realy in need of a trim, an it got one tonight. Heres some pre trim shots. Try to take another in a few days. Removed the Rotala R. HC is filling in.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, I would say it needed a slight trim. But you have some great growth there. The HC is looking great! You are getting that nice carpet you wanted. I really like how it is doing!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Is that a rotola or ludwiga plant that has bronze colors?

I think if you dosed with KNO3 the colors would get brighter. Check out Rex Griggs site for the solution.

How about a front view!!


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

No more Rotella. Added a new plant I found, on a fishing trip. Hc filling in. Ill add more KNO3 next time I mix ferts, thanks Hilde.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

It is really looking good! The HC is really filling in now that the cories are out of the tank.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

How about a update? Please!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

This tank grows plants like mad. Last weekend I trimmd enough plants to fill a 5 g bucket 1/3 of the way. I added a few new plants an moved things around. Think it looks better. I hadent seen the fishin a couple weeks lol. The whip tail is getting bigger. When I get a chance to move the babys swing from in front of the tank Ill snap a pic.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! That is incredible growth! Very pretty!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres a pic, new hygro in the corner an sunset , complements of cwhite.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I plan to up grade the lights to T5s this fall. An Ill get a couple new plants. Id like to get things straigtend up under the tank also. Been thinking of a substrate change, maby this winter. Thanks for checking my thread out, hope your tanks are doing great.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking really great!! I like how it looks now. What are you thinking about changing the substrate too?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> Looking really great!! I like how it looks now. What are you thinking about changing the substrate too?


 
I'm thinking black Florite. Maby oil dry.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

brion0 said:


> Heres a pic, new hygro in the corner an sunset , complements of cwhite.


Lovely. I love the textures and balance.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I changed the substrate to Eco complete.The tank is looking good, it has had a thread algae problem that seems to be at bay for the moment. Cross my fingers that it stays that way. Heres a pic right after I changed the gravel.










Heres the dozens of little HC stems I placed. I think they will do better now, before they had trouble getting a hold of the mostly gravel substrate.










Here's the tank today forgive the bad pic.










An just because heres the ugly under belly. In the center is the griggs diffuser, an just behind it a home made inline heater. I will clean it up some day. 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I like the change in the soil. Looks like it has helped a good bit.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Tim, Hers a better pic. I trimmed the plants a few days ago.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking great Brion. It is really filling in now. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Still just using 3 T8 bulbs and getting fantastic growth?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

brion0 said:


> I'm thinking black Florite. Maby oil dry.


Try river sand. I got 1 plant with river sand under it and it is growing great. It is only $3 from landscaper.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilde said:


> Still just using 3 T8 bulbs and getting fantastic growth?


Im using four T8, an it is growing good. Plan to swich to T5s this fall. The bulbs will be about a year old, so spending $ on new T5s an ballasts will be easier to justify. 



Hilde said:


> Try river sand. I got 1 plant with river sand under it and it is growing great. It is only $3 from landscaper.


I changed the substate to Eco Complete about a month ago. Its doing well, an the HC is able to grab hold to it.

________________________________________________________________


I added a few new fish, it was down to the Whip tail, an 4 tetras. Now it has a Albino Bristle Nose, male Beta, an 9 Rosaboras.

I also added a bigger variety of plants, makes it look more natural to me.

Heres a couple shots.










After a quick trim...










I still have some hair algae, an the sunset has no red in it. The tank is doing well other than this.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tank looks amazing to me!!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ x2! have you considered adding any reddish plants in there? some l. repens or hygro bold might look nice in that open area on the right.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks great! Still my favorite DIY tank stand on the forum!


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

what do you have for co2 and lights?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Tim, an fastfreddie.



oldpunk78 said:


> ^ x2! have you considered adding any reddish plants in there? some l. repens or hygro bold might look nice in that open area on the right.


oldpunk78, thanks, I have thought about some red. I just havent had any luck getting them to stay red. Had L. repens in there but it never got much past a bronze color. Im sure its some thing to do with the ferts. Maby the lights are not putting out enough? 



vtkid said:


> what do you have for co2 and lights?


vtkid, 4 20w T8s in a diy hood, an a 5lb bottle to a inline defuser, going into the tank from a spray bar placed on the substrate in the back of the tank. Flip back a page or 2 an their is a lot more info on it.


Ill get after it again this winter, an see if I can improve things a bit. For the time being Im happy to sit on the couch an enjoy watching it. 

The biggest problem I have with the tank now is this baby swing blocks my veiw, lol.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

The tank is doing good. Talked the wife into moving the rocking chair to the garage, so I could move the babies swing, problem solved. Still I have no reds, the sunset in the 55 low tech has more color. I need to check my ferts, they must be wrong. But thing are growing good, need to trim it back this week. Hope to have time tomorrow, though I've been working some long hours, very happy to have a job.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I've trimmed the plants back a couple times in the last few weeks. Hacked the star grass to stems so you cant see it now but it will be back in the next month or so. Think I like the tank without it, so I may remove it at some point. 

I decided that the ferts I have arnt giving me enough Iron. I will try an Iron suplement, but I have to get it through mail order, so it may be a month or so. I went over my dosing an couldnt find any obvious flaws. My hygro plants are showing sings of deficancy, the older leaves get pin holes, though I haven looked into a solution yet. If you know of hand let me know.

Heres the tank,


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tank looks great! I really like the way it has evolved.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, subscribed to this thread. I have a 29 gallon with eco and i like eco. how bout u? I read the whole thread and ur tank jsut took off after the co2. Nice tank.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Wow, subscribed to this thread. I have a 29 gallon with eco and i like eco. how bout u? I read the whole thread and ur tank jsut took off after the co2. Nice tank.


 VadimShevchuk, thats cool glad you like it. The eco is good, plants do better in it than what I had.
_________

Things are doing good, the plants look nice. I love the rosabora hex, they are so nice to watch. The HC has made a carpet, that makes me happy. I have the chance to return the favor to the guy who gave the HC to me. Talked to him an he said he had replanted it in a new tank an it didnt take. So Ill be pulling up a chunk to give him over the Thanksgiving holiday. 

I think it looked better a few days ago, an I went to take some pics but the batterys in the camera died. So here it is.



















Lily pads!


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

This is really looking great!!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Tim.
____________
About a year ago I bought a plant here at Petco (dont buy plants there). It had little leaves about 1/4" an round. I put it in my tank an the leaves grew narrow an about 3/8" long. After that I moved it into my low tech 10 g. An it always stayed the same. A few weeks ago I put it in my 29. Now with CO2 an all that it morfed once again, now it looks alot like Rotala rotundifolia. I also got 6 amano shrimp, I put them in an never saw them again. I decided the Betta ate them, after the trim I found them all hiding in the money wort.

Any way heres some photos.



















Here's my boy having a snack. He likes the tank to.


----------

